# The Perfect Rear Rack



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

I am looking for a good not too heavy rear rack for my disc brake 700c commuter. I plan to attach ortilebs or similar quality panniers so something pannier friendly


----------



## Aushiker (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi

I am big fan of Tubus racks from a touring perspective and would use them on my commuter if I was putting a rack on it.

Tubus do a disc model, the Disco.










I find you can get good pricing on them from the likes of Starbike.com and Bike24.net. Keep in mind if you are not in Germany (Euro zone?) you don't pay the 19% VAT so the prices as shown drop.

Andrew


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

That rack looks great, its pretty expensive...anyone know how it compares to the topeak mtx explorer


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

+1 on the Tubus. Very nice, and easier to install than others. They are worth the money, IMO.


----------



## UnivegaRVR (Dec 18, 2009)

I use the topeak explorer it's works fine nothing for the commuting I do it's cheap and get the job done. Tubus racks from what I have heard are great as well although expensive. They are loved by the touring community. If you don't need the extra weight carrying capacity you will be well served by any aluminum rear rack. If I were going to buy a new rack I would go for the planet bike KOKO it's inexpensive has a design similar to tubus racks and has a capacity of 55 lbs.


----------



## rmsmith (Feb 15, 2007)

stunzeed said:


> That rack looks great, its pretty expensive...


The difference is Tubus uses tubular CroMoly (or Stainless) while most use solid aluminum. Aluminum works okay for the average commuter bike.


----------



## spartacus001 (Nov 28, 2009)

Used a Blackburn Expedition Ex-1 for about 20 years.
But One of the stays finally cracked. 
I claimed warrantee and they sent me a new one no questions asked.


----------



## invinciblejj (Aug 14, 2008)

I have a Topeak explorer rack and it has worked well for both commuting and on my touring trip. I use it with the Topeak MTX Trunk bag for cummuting. On my bike tour I used regular panniers. Take a look at the review if you want: ymmvreviews.com/gear/topeak-mtx-trunkbag-dxp-super-tourist-dx-tubular-rack/


----------

